

Slanger: An open implementation of the Pusher protocol written in Ruby - sjtgraham
https://github.com/stevegraham/slanger?hn

======
djb_hackernews
Holy crap I've been working on the exact same thing but for a different
platform. This is incredible. We should talk!

~~~
sjtgraham
my email address is my hn username @mac.com

------
zimpenfish
Soon as I get a working ruby 1.9 (hello Ubuntu Hardy!), I'll be giving this a
good going over. Looks very handy.

~~~
fuzzix
Have you considered using RVM?

<http://beginrescueend.com/>

I use it to replicate Ubuntu 10.4 server setups on my Arch dev box. RVM does
weird stuff with 'cd' so you may prefer rbenv:

<https://github.com/sstephenson/rbenv>

...though I have no experience of that.

------
buddhamagnet
Pretty epic. A pure demonstration of the power of open source. Will definitely
have a play with this.

